# Ondura Questions?



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey All:

Those of you using the Ondura... How far apart are your support beams? My trusses are about 6' apart (left to right... two outside walls, and one certer partition), and I have rafters every 2' (back wall, rafter, rafter, front wall).

After actually handling the Ondura, it seems so soft that this will not offer enough support, and I'll have big-time sagging going on. I thought the product was much more rigid. I'm especially worried about overhangs on the side and the top (Redrose-type loft).

What has your experience been in the heat? We've been brutal here... My driveway has been melting- I have to be careful where I walk.

Thanks-

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You should support it crossways every 2 '


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I would go with either the 16 inch or 2 ft spacing myself


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the Redrose starter loft with Ondura. I built it a few years ago per the plan. I was worried at first but no sagging at all with the overhang. We have a few weeks with 100+ temps in the summer and the loft actually blew over last year in a very heavy wind. No damage or sagging with the Ondura.


----------

